# MOD Fuel depot, Chichester, May 2013



## zender126 (May 11, 2013)

Visited with a mate

The RAF fuel depot at Portfield, Chichester was built to store aviation fuel in WW2 for the nearby Tangmere, Westhampnett and Merston Airfields. I'm unsure the exact date when it was operational from but it was highlighted as a target on a Luftwaffe map from 1940. The fuel was brought in by train on a dedicated siding and then taken by road to the airfields. There are four protected rectangular Whessoe Foundry Co. D1 steel tanks, each of 500 ton capacity, as well as a semi buried air raid shelter.

A private company (Wm.Cory Ltd) used the depot after the MOD left, they distributed kerosene, gas oil and derv until the nineties.
The site has recently been used for car boot sales which has meant most of the buildings have been secured.

There have been plans put forward to demolish the site for the new Chichester park and ride scheme

Early plan of the site, the A27 is on the left, the Brighton-Portsmouth main line to the North
]










Office building















Tanker filling building















Air raid shelter (sealed)





Gas tight blast door










Beyond the gates was the junction with the main line





one of the 4 main fuel tanks















Generator building





Pump building, driven by a 4 cylinder petrol engine










This fuel tank was heavily guarded by the security sheep


----------



## Comrade (May 11, 2013)

Just down the road from me. I used to go past this everyday on my way to college! Nice work.


----------



## krela (May 11, 2013)

Those security sheep look a little calmer than the attack geese that guard my local depot.

Amazingly intact this. Thanks.


----------



## jammy (May 12, 2013)

Nice work,drive past this loads , always fancied a look around, although your very visible from the A27 whilst in their...


----------



## flyboys90 (May 12, 2013)

Impressive looking site.


----------



## chris (May 12, 2013)

Nice one


----------

